# iPad 3 : bonne idée ?



## Malibu_Stacy (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Mon compagnon a acheté sur l'Apple Store un iPad 3 reconditionné 64Go avec wifi et 3G pour environ 550. On pensait que c'était le dernier (avant le Air) mais la prise ancienne nous a indiqué que non.

Est-ce que cet iPad est bien avec Retina ? Est-ce qu'il est bien ou le 4 est-il vraiment une meilleure affaire ? On ne veut pas d'un Air puisque pas encore en reconditionné et apparemment moins puissant (?).

Merci beaucoup


----------



## lineakd (29 Novembre 2013)

@malibu_stacy, l'ipad de 3ème génération à 19 mois et le 4 à 13 mois.
Les différences, le processeur et le port lightining.
Ipad 3 est un retina, le processeur A5X est moins puissant que le A6x de l'ipad 4.
Voici un test de macg sur l'ipad 4. L'ipad 4 wifi/cellular de 64 go est à 619 sur le refurb.
Voici une vidéo comparative des ipads.
Le processeur de l'ipad air est plus puissant que celui de l'ipad 3 et du 4.
Il ne manque que à l'air que le appareil photo du 5s, son "idtouch" et un 12".


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 Novembre 2013)

Cool merci beaucoup 

Est-ce que l'iPad Air vaut vraiment la peine par rapport au 4 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Novembre 2013)

Si tu souhaites un comparatif entre le 3 et l'air va faire un tour ici (post #26) : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-air-1233791-2.html


----------

